# Chili Cheese Dogs



## Don Cash (May 17, 2011)

After filling up the Pathfinder today to the tune of $65 we thought a cheapo meal was in order...One of our favorites, chili cheese dogs!


Sky looked pretty ominous but we're gonna press through...Ready for the grill.








Dogs and chili on.






The skys opened up at this point and soaked the paper bag I had the buns in before I could get everything covered. After the 5 minute downpour ended I thought, "hey...steamed buns" by putting the wet bag on the top of the grill. This technique failed miserably as the buns fused to the bag.







Got two new buns and put a dog in each, covered them with chili and cheese and let everything melt together for a few minutes.







Off.







My "high carb" plate with leftover pasta salad & Taco flavored Doritos®.







Leigh-Ann's "low-carb" salad.







Simple, cheap and delish! Love the "dog and toppings in the untoasted bun and then let it toast and melt together" technique. Perfectly toasted/steamed goodness. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2011)

Holy $hit, both those plates looked GREAT! I LOVE hot dogs!


----------



## bbquzz (May 17, 2011)

All looks great Don, Leigh-Ann's "low-carb" salad gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> All looks great Don, Leigh-Ann's "low-carb" salad gets two thumbs up from me.




Yeah, I would have scoffed that down........................................ right after I ate the high carb plate!


----------



## TimBear (May 17, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Holy $hit, both those plates looked GREAT! I LOVE hot dogs!


Yep; I must agree with Nick!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 18, 2011)

If salad came like that I would eat it all the time! There are few things finer in life as a chili cheese dog, Looks great!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 18, 2011)

Great looking dogs. I can eat hot dogs any time. Great job.
These have been my fav lately. If you see them try them , there tasty.
Don't think kids like them too much.


----------



## BigAL (May 18, 2011)

That is "smack you in the face" good, Don!    Great pix!


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 18, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm chili dogs!!


----------



## muddave (May 18, 2011)

That looked wonderfuf


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 18, 2011)

that'll work !!


----------



## Trekr (May 18, 2011)

Would be even better with McKensie dogs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 18, 2011)

McKensie dogs? Got a link?
Thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2011)

Don, I've said it a 100x.......you never cease to amaze me with your cooks!  I hate hot dogs and from time to time have a craving........LIKE NOW!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Don, I've said it a 100x.......you never cease to amaze me with your cooks!  I hate hot dogs and from time to time have a craving........LIKE NOW!


Nobody is allowed to hate hot dogs!


----------



## Don Cash (May 18, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Don, I've said it a 100x.......you never cease to amaze me with your cooks!



Thanks, Larry. That means a lot coming from you. I learned an incredible amount of grilling knowledge from you back in the TVWBB days when I first caught the BBQ bug. 

Hope you are doing well. Missed "seeing" you around these parts!


----------



## cookking (May 19, 2011)

TimBear said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with both of these guys. I'd scarf that down in a second!


----------



## Griff (May 20, 2011)

This might be the first hot dog post of the season.  I love dogs on the grill.


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 20, 2011)

Great looking chili cheese dog Don.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 20, 2011)

Don Cash said:
			
		

> After filling up the Pathfinder today to the tune of $65 we thought a cheapo meal was in order...One of our favorites, chili cheese dogs!


Ooooh baby.......I definitely need to try this!!  Those look amazing....


----------



## Vermin999 (May 21, 2011)

Outstanding looking dinner Don!!!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 21, 2011)

Don Cash said:
			
		

> After filling up the Pathfinder today to the tune of $65 we thought a cheapo meal was in order...One of our favorites, chili cheese dogs!
> 
> 
> Sky looked pretty ominous but we're gonna press through...Ready for the grill.


My good sir.....might I recommend you grill indoors?  Rain issues???  What's that??





 
Be sure to open the doors wide if there is a lot of smoke because it'll leave a film on your windshield.
LOL


----------

